
LastPass Offers Multi-Device Access for Free - sndean
http://www.pcmag.com/news/349249/lastpass-offers-multi-device-access-for-free
======
narsil
This is awesome. Previously, this would have required easily
pronounceable/typeable passwords to be able to log in on mobile. I can see
this incresing adoption of LastPass, and eventually revenue even if conversion
rates drop.

~~~
LordWinstanley
You are easily awed.

Mind you, it seems most Americans are.

